# Executioners



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Across the Land of Chill the Dark Elves are feared like no others. However in the City of Executioners, otherwise known as Har Ganeth, there exists one group of Dark Eldar that are feared much more then others. The brutal agents of the Temple of Khaine, those who wield the mighty Draichs and take the heads of their opponents in a single sweep. The Executioners of Har Ganeth.

In this organization of decapitators and Khaine's own chosen warriors two are known by name and reputation. The first is Tullaris, the personal agent of the Crone Hellebron, and famed for never missing a killing blow. The second is Drathalaik the Twilight Moon, the man who led the Dark Elves into the shores of Ulthuan on the Eve of a Thousand Skulls and personally claimed one-hundred Elven skulls, and the skull of the Elven High General Finarus Lashalla.

Now Drathalaik has called together a group of promising Executioners for a task that he has chosen to keep secret, for now. But as the ship _Ganeth Crow_ nears the lands of The Empire, and its blighted nation of Sylvania, one can only wonder what task the Witch-King has personally bestowed Drathalaik, and the Executioners of Har Ganeth.


*Rules*: The Rules of the roleplay. Follow them and have fun.

-The minimum post requirement is at least six-eight sentences per update depending on the size of the update. Be detailed about what you see, feel and do in the story.

-Post at least once per update. But nothing prevents you from posting more often, so try and post as much as you can. The primary plot is set but I have no problem with characters having their own issues with each other, just remember not to hijack the whole rp.

-No godmodding, period.

-I have the right to tell you that you are doing something wrong or request a change to your character if I feel you've strayed or made a mistake in creating them.


*Characters*: Templates for characters are below. Fill out each one to a good standard. At least 5 lines minimum for each one.

*Name*: (Names. Choose Elf like names. I don't think I need to tell you what an Elf name is like.)

*Age*: (Remember that Elves can live for a long long time. You could be anywhere from twenty years to a few centuries old.)

*Appearance*: (What do you look like. What colour is your hair, how is your armour styled and so on.)

*Personality*: (What are you like. Dark Elves can be manipulative but its not a born in trait. Are you quiet and observant, or hot-blooded and quick to action.)

*Weapons*: (The primary weapon of an Executioner is a Draich, a large two-handed blade that can kill in a single blow. But they also carry back-up weapons for when the Draich is impractical, so what other weapons do you carry.)

*Background*: (How did you become an Executioner, what have you achieved or done in your time as an Executioner, how did you get recruited for this mission.)


----------



## Kulzanar (Aug 10, 2010)

*Name*: Angran

*Age*: 261

*Appearance*: Angran is with his 5’10” not one of the tallest elves. Even though he walks with a straight back, others are mostly taller by half a head, though no one really points that out, out of fear of suddenly missing those few inches. His body is slender but well-build. His muscled torso well hidden underneath his ceremonial robes and armour. Angran’s skin is slightly tanned and rough, having gone from battlefield to battlefield to fight through sun, rain, hail and everything else that was thrown at him. A small scar runs under his left eye, a reminder to him of his own failure to one day parry a swing of a swordmaster of Hoeth. Angran has deep purple eyes and a thin mouth. His face is mostly emotionless ,as if carved from stone, and when he has his helmet on all you can see are two cold eyes staring deeply into your soul.

*Personality*: Though still quite young for an elf, Angran has seen the world and so his seeings reflect on his personality. Angran has learned one crucial thing throughout his career as an executioner and that is to anticipate. He never speaks much, keeping a quiet and cold aura around him that drives most to fear or respect. When in battle he leads through example instead of through words. He mostly observes everything that happens around him, even behind his back. He has made some enemies amongst his own kin and would not be surprised to find an assassins blade buried in his back, though unlikely to happen. Through this mask he places on himself, he hides the feelings deep down inside. Pride, hatred, bloodlust. Thins he mostly has under control. Pride for being one of the select few Executioners, to bring retribution to those that defy or insult Khaine. Hatred for his counsins on Ulthuan and every other sentient being in the world, they do not understand and never will. They are only good as slaves and to be sacrificed in His name. Bloodlust, for when he uses his precious Draich he just can’t stop, every drop of blood needs to be given to Khaine, preferably Elven blood. As like any servant of Khaine he is a devout follower and has earned the cold calculating with which Executioners dispose of their foes. One blow, one kill. Blood for Khaine. 

*Weapons*: Next to his Draich, which he cleans and wets every free moment of the day when he is not sleeping. Next to that he keeps an equally sharp sword at his left hip and two serrated daggers underneath his belt at his back. Though no assassin, Angran thinks that almost every weapon can be used to kill your enemy, a dagger to the heart can be as good as a Draich to the neck.

*Background*: Angran was before he ever saw the temple of Khaine just a Corsair. A seafarer tasked to plunder and harass the lands far away. His home was Karond Kar, tower of despair. He has lost count of the numberless slaves he brought there. Once they had a name, a home, a family, now their wretched lives where there’s and, most importantly, his. Despite having been told several times that he should capture them instead of killing them, he kept on going. Angran prayed and believed in Khaine with heart and soul. Something that gave his shipmates the creeps at times. He always felt his life missed something and it was at the age of 178 that he finally knew what. During one of the attacks on Ulthuan, they had been lured into a trap by the High Elves sea guard. Seeing a group of Executioners and Witch Elves being hard pressed he abandoned his own crew to join the fray. Yelling the name of Khaine and satisfying his sword in Elven blood, he killed several of them. At the end of the battle a witch elf whose battle lust was already receding pointed him out. For a moment, Angran thought he was going to be sacrificed but an executioner stepped forward and beheaded one of the corpses Angran had killed with a clean stab to the heart. It turned out to be the captain of the small regiment and they offered him his first skull and so a place in their ranks. From that day forward he has spend his the rest of his life in Har Ganeth doing his tasks without questions. Many have gone under his Draich. In the duty of serving mighty Khaine he has travelled the world, slaying several creatures, from normal man to brutal orc, or from the vile ratmen to the walking lizards of Lustria. He has taken many skulls and seen many of his kin fall. During one battle against the Lizardmen he faced a mighty carnosaur. The fight was costing them dearly and it was only when the beast and rider’s attention was drawn by one of his kin, who paid for it with his life, that Angran rushed forward underneath the mighty beast, stabbing his sword upwards through its heart, stepping aside and then beheading the rider before his own body hit the ground. This deed gave him some attention from superiors and when it was said someone known was looking for worthwhile Executioners, his name popped up. He knows not what to expect nor to think of it, but then again he wasn’t supposed to do so, his purpose was to kill.


----------



## Fire starter Pyro (Apr 1, 2009)

*Name:* Gar’ek Nightshade 

*Age:* 196

*Appearance:* Gar’ek stands a hair under seven feet tall; with long raven hair that is always braided in intricate plats. He has alabaster skin is flawless and unmarred; a testament to his skills as he has seen scores of battlefields and has always been in the thickest of the fighting. If there was any doubt in khaines’ favour of Gar’ek it is instantly gone with but a glance of his bronze eyes. Gar’ek’s body is heavily built (for an elf) both powerful and well defined, yet graceful and perfectly balanced. 

*Personality:* Gar’ek is seen as a stern, almost honourable individual. He has a dark sense of humour that usually comes to the fore when it would be better to be grim. Gar’ek is as manipulative as he loyal to the temple, he has the strange ability to put others off guard with his forthright attitude and level head, all the while he is manuverign them into a more favourable position for him.

*Weapons:* Draich, short straight sword and a wavy bladed dirk

*Background:* Gar’ek was born to one of the eldest noble houses in Har Ganeth through the union of the houses head and his concubine from one of the clans that haunt the dragon spine Mountains. During his youth Gar’ek was taught all the trappings noble birth and politics, which made him shrewd and vicious. But unlike his rivals and half brothers and sisters he had his mother who taught him the ways of her clan and it was through her clan that he saw his first battles at 16 as a shade. 

Shortly after his father gained the ire of the temple and in an attempt to pacify them gave them Gar’ek. At first the temple tried to sacrifice the hooded and bound Gar’ek but he fought back escaping his bonds and “acquiring” a Draich which he used to hold back the guards for a while before being brought low. The hag queen herself wished to see the life drain form his eyes for the insult but when she removed the hood and clearly saw the mark of khaine in his eyes she released him, and had him sent to the chambers of the Executioners as she would not slay a blessed without cause. 

Gar’eks skills grew at an alarming rate, besting foe after foe in battle and single combat. Yet he never forgot his mother’s teachings and developing further, rumours persist in the temple that Tullaris himself uses the young nightshade as his eyes and ear when he dares not trust the words of the assassins and as his personal scout, but as of yet no proof has come forth and neither elf will say one way or the other.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Name: Isandruhar

Age: 420

Appearance: Like many Druchii, Isandruhar has raven black hair tied into a high top knot and very pale skin. His pointed ears are each adorned with Nauglir tooth ear rings and his very forehead is tattoed with the mark of the Lord of Murder. A giant of an elf, Isandruhar stands 7'8 yet his frame is remarkably slim even for a Druchii. Having survived the blood cauldron after Death night, Isandruhar has developed bronze eyes, showing that he is one of the few favoured by Khaine. Isandruhar's armour looks like your average Executioner armour, but he paints it red and with melted brass, a symbol of his devotion to the god and his helmet has a mask, shaped in the likeness of a Nauglir.

Personality: A quiet and withdrawn Druchii, Isandruhar rarely speaks to anyone except on matters of importance. However this facade is laid aside in battle as he screams a prayer for every kill to the Lord of Murder. This habit has given Isandruhar the reputation of a zealot, but he is merely very pious. Despite his zeal, he is very cunning but frowns on those who use manipulation to get ahead in Druchii society. Isandruhar has a heavy dislike of Gar'ek, due to him not having even been thrown into the cauldron and not earning the blessing of Khaine and thinking to himself how a a little boy had the blessing. As such, he keeps a suspicious eye on his fellow Executioner, personally vowing to kill him when he makes his play for power.

Weapons: Draich and a pair of blades that spring from his gauntlets when a silent death is required, a memento from his early days in the temple of Har Ganeth.

Background: Isandruhar was born in Har Ganeth, the city of Executioners. The youngest son to a Nauglir tamer and a former Black Ark Corsair, a brief fling over a night of drunken decadence. Unfortunately for Isandruhar, his birth night had to be on Death Night, a sacred time for the temple of Khaine. On that night, the Brides of Khaine burst into his home and snatched him away from his weakened mother and dragged back to the temple. When the Hag Queen looked upon him she deemed him to weak to survive and so threw him into the Cauldron of blood. Having expected him to die from the moment he entered the cauldron, the Hag Queen recieved a shock when she discovered the baby had survived, with the bronze eyes of Khaine. It was that night that he was taken in by the temple.

For many years, Isandruhar learned the way of the Witches, Executioner's and Assassins, becoming knowledgable on the warriors of Khaine. He however was only satisfied as an Executioner, a role that suited him perfectly as he was a direct killer, not someone who hides in the shadows waiting for his quarry. tbc


----------

